# new rhodium process



## Anonymous (Jun 21, 2008)

I was playing around on google and found something of interest. By using a high temperature and reactive metals 99% of the rhodium was recovered using aqua regia. Sorry I don't know how to post web links but here is the web address
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6TWY-49HDW6G-8&_user=10&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_sort=d&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=5d947523e4802051b0c79caee82a1ca1


----------



## Irons (Jun 21, 2008)

PTboy said:


> I was playing around on google and found something of interest. By using a high temperature and reactive metals 99% of the rhodium was recovered using aqua regia. Sorry I don't know how to post web links but here is the web address
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6TWY-49HDW6G-8&_user=10&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_sort=d&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=5d947523e4802051b0c79caee82a1ca1



It doesn't look like something you can do out in the barn.....


----------



## Lou (Jun 21, 2008)

I can get the whole article if anyone wants it?


----------



## ChucknC (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds interesring.


----------



## Oz (Jun 21, 2008)

Sure Lou, it is hard to have too much information on this topic.


----------

